# compact burgundy shrub that doesn't lose its leaves in winter



## joshoc (May 6, 2009)

I see alot of compact burgundy colored shrubs mixed in with green shrubs in landscaping. Are there any compact burgundy/reddish/plum colored shrubs that don't lose their leaves in the winter?
Thanks
Nashville, TN


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

What you are seeing is most likely red barberry. I do not know of any red evergreen.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Nandina- 
Not the tall ones with red berries that get leggy when not maintained.
'Firepower' is a nice compact red. Also 'Gulf Stream', 'Plum Passion', 'Woods Dwarf'.


----------



## joshoc (May 6, 2009)

I think Firepower Nandina is what I have now, in the middle tier of a 'three-tier' shrub bed in front of the house. They stay mostly light green with just a hint of red in spots. They look kind of like that kind of apple that is both green and red at the same time (mostly green).

What about Ruby Loropetalum? I came across that on the internet, and it said it was 'evergreen'.

I'm confused about why anyone would put Barberry in their shrub bed. I read barberry spreads with undergound rhizomes and takes over a bed quickly?

Thanks


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

chrisn said:


> What you are seeing is most likely red barberry. I do not know of any red evergreen.



Wouldn't that be an ever_red_?:laughing:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Kap said:


> Wouldn't that be an ever_red_?:laughing:


 
I suppose that would be right.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> What about Ruby Loropetalum?


You said you were looking for compact shrubs. L. gets a good 6-8 feet high. Not what I call compact. But they are everred:thumbup:.

As for barberry, I have never had a problem with them spreading. But I lovingly refer to them as "trash catchers." If you put one anywhere near a roadway, it will catch anything that blows by with those thorns.


----------



## erikamc (Sep 23, 2009)

barberry will spread. not too much of a problem in a maintained bed but can be a huge issue if not kept under check. One of those things that pushes out native plants. I hate it, it hurts. when we first moved into our house my ex's boss gave him stuff for our landscaping. I asked him if his boss hated him, he didn't get it until i pointed out he gave him all plants that bite: barberry, juniper and american holly... ouch. I left that bed for him to maintain!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I have had red barberry bushes(3) in my front bed for 10 years and they have never spread. They need trimmed every year as in shearing with hedge trimmers but as far as spreading, no problem. Maybe I am misunderstanding the term spread.


----------



## erikamc (Sep 23, 2009)

http://www.invasive.org/eastern/eppc/barberry.html

just one of the sites describing the invasiveness of barberry. like i said probably not something that would be noticed in a maintained bed that is routinely mulched and weeded.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> I read barberry spreads with undergound rhizomes and takes over a bed quickly?


I'm with Chrisn on this one based on my experience (versus having read) with them in beds that quite often have been neglected and definitely not "maintained ... routinely mulched and weeded." Well maybe a few weeds and crabgrass got pulled. Let me emphasize that I am not against reading about something at all. I'm just giving what my experience has been.

But I think this digresses from the original question regarding "burgundy/reddish/plum colored shrubs that don't lose their leaves in the winter?" Since barberries do that, the point here really is moot.



> I see alot of compact burgundy colored shrubs mixed in with green shrubs in landscaping.


Maybe the first question to have been posed should have been, have you asked people what those particular shrubs were? Most, if not all property owners and managers consider it a compliment if someone notices and stops to ask questions. I know I do.


----------



## joshoc (May 6, 2009)

Regarding Loropetalums, I have found "Purple Pixie" that I think grow to 2 feet high, and Monrovia's website says "Suzanne" grows to 3-4 feet high, so maybe I will use one of those two, probably Purple Pixie?

Now, for the green shrubs to go behind the purple shrubs, I'd like some that have light green or bright green leaves (I think dark green shrubs are unattractive and boring and don't "pop"), and I'd like them to grow to only 3-4 feet tall. Any suggestions on this?

By the way, Monrovia's website says the 'Densa' Inkberry Hollies I currently have grow to 8-10 feet high! If that's true they are not right for a shrub bed.

I plan to re-do my shrub bed and take out what's there and put in a two row bed, with the back row being green and the front row being purple/burgandy. To let you know what is there currently, the back row is the Inkberries, and the middle row is Nandinas (that are green not purple) and the front row is some kind of ground crawler green spongy kind of thing that needs to come out. I'm not sure if the bed really has room for 3 rows, and the ground crawlers I can do without.

Thanks


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Sorry I haven't been back in a few days. As far as your assessment that dark green is boring and doesn't pop, consider them as the backdrop for the brighter front ones. The contrast will show off the front ones even more. May I suggest some variegated yellows/chartruese or whites to go with those reds? By the way, it is a common practice to use a dark evergreen background for just this purpose. You may not like this look, and it's your yard so whatever you like is what is right.

Those lower lorepetalums are new to me. I'll have to check on those. Thanks for teaching me something new.


----------

